# Les Mis?rables



## Wan (Dec 24, 2012)

I saw the musical for the first time yesterday at the National Theater in Washington DC with my family.  I wasn't too hyped to see it, but now that I've actually seen it I love it.  The songs keep going through my head, and and I love the themes of self-sacrifice, redemption, forgiveness, and hope in despair.

The opening song is just epic:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fD7gOvWzRLg[/YOUTUBE]

I've seen that the upcoming movie is getting good reviews, so I'm excited.  Director Tom Hooper (who directed the TV miniseries "John Adams" and the film "The King's Speech) made it a point to record the actors singing their parts live on the set rather than prerecord the songs in a studio and lip sync while filming.  This apparently gives the performances an authenticity unique for a film musical.  Some actors are said come up short in their singing talent, like Russell Crowe as Jauvert, while others are said to excel, such as Hugh Jackman as Jean Valjean.  Can't wait to see it.  I just might read the original 19th century novel by Victor Hugo also.  

Does anyone else like Les Mis?rables and is perhaps looking forward to the movie?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm too embarrassed to go a see a movie that I can't pronounce correctly.


----------



## Wan (Dec 24, 2012)

Just call it "_Lay Miz_", everyone else does.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm excited to see the film (I'm a big musical fan, and a huge fan of the musical's score, though I've never seen it nor read it). However, I must confess that after watch a clip or two I'm scared that the live singing may not do certain actors too many favors. I was going to go to the midnight premiere with some friends, but opted out.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 24, 2012)

i may watch it, the musical was great.  having said that, it's not a guy movie , and i don't want to hear people crying in public :S\


was the original musical in french as well?  i would love to hear that if i could


----------



## Sine (Dec 25, 2012)

soon.


----------



## Grape (Dec 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm excited to see the film (I'm a big musical fan, and a huge fan of the musical's score, though I've never seen it nor read it). However, I must confess that after watch a clip or two I'm scared that the live singing may not do certain actors too many favors. I was going to go to the midnight premiere with some friends, but opted out.




Jackman is the only one I'm concerned about.

He was unintentionally hilarious in the extended preview before Master. But we could have just been incredibly high.


----------



## Fran (Dec 25, 2012)

movie came out last week here in korea - loved it


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 25, 2012)

More interested in watching the paint dry


----------



## Wan (Dec 27, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> More interested in watching the paint dry



You know what, Hatifnatten?  You can leave.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 27, 2012)

hooper.. yes not gonna watch..


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 27, 2012)

This looks interesting, i wouldn't expect movie of the year material but Hooper always gets the job done, so yeah, i will catch up on it when i have the time...


----------



## Stripes (Dec 27, 2012)

I love musicals, and eager to see it. I've already heard lots of the music and it gives me shivers.

Now just to drag a friend with me.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2012)

If I may copy my thoughts from other threads

*Les Mis?rables* ~ D

Les Mis?rables was promoted to be a game changer in the musical genre of film. For the first time ever, the actors portraying the characters would be both acting and singing simultaneously, truly imitating the stage musical from which the film is adapted (not to be confused with the original Victor Hugo novel). I was instantly enticed by this, as well as by the other promotional material, and I disregarded any potential flaws with this method, however obvious they may have been. I dreamed a dream, but alas I was in for a rude awakening.

Les Mis tells the story of one Jean Valjean (played by Hugh Jackman), who, after serving a nearly twenty year sentence for selflessly stealing a loaf of bread, breaks his parole to begin a new life. When a young child, Cosette (Amanda Seyfried), is orphaned, he sees caring for her as a chance to make amends for his past sins, and decides to do so even while he is hunted by the ruthless inspector Javert (Russell Crowe), and while the June Rebellion looms in the horizon.

The two biggest characters here are obviously Valjean and Javert, both of whom have their own intertwining character arcs throughout the film. There is an assortment of other characters too, some more memorable than others; but ultimately, however interesting they may appear to be on paper, the film fails to make them compelling enough, or give enough time to their characterizations to truly sympathize with them or their situations. To compensate for this, the film panders to the audience, wrenching out any and all emotion they can, mostly through the, admittedly well performed, classic songs (I have to admit that a couple scenes got to me). The reason for the lack of well spent time is the most glaring sin of the film: its ambition.

Every scene in Les Mis?rables is sung. You could count the number of lines spoken normally on a single hand. One may defend this by stating that that is the purpose of a musical, but unfortunately, the movie is strangled by overly indulging in its own genre, while somehow also failing to take advantage of it at the same time. Due to the fact that every line is sung, scenes move along somewhat briskly, and too many lines are expository ones, feeding information to the audience. This is of course one of the cardinal sins of film. Being a visual medium, it is of utmost importance to show, not to tell. However, the film meets another wall here as well. As good as the production value may be, you are rarely, if ever, given a chance to truly appreciate the sets and costumes due to the fact that a good three-fourths of the shots are focused on the primary singer’s face, and little else. Presumably this is due to the fact that the singing is performed live, and so to maintain satisfactory quality, the camera and mike must be near the actor at all times. The limitations here are evident, and the film can be a bore to watch consequently.

Les Mis?rables is an admirable film, because one thing you cannot say about it is that the production team did not try. No one phones in a performance, and the aspirations of the director are clear to see. Alas this is the ultimate folly of the movie. As a musical it fails because it does not take advantage of the liberties that the genre provides. The shots are boring and lifeless rather than extravagant and fantastical, and the characters, who are indeed the heart of this story, are never truly brought to life, leaving the overall film with a whimpering pulse that soon gives out.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 28, 2012)

Stunna has come a long way from his thumbs up and thumbs down reviews. Good job, sir.


----------



## snoph (Jan 3, 2013)

Samantha Barks


----------



## Tray (Jan 3, 2013)

OMG best movie of the year! All the songs were incredible and young Cosette  .............


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2013)

Like:
- Anne's "I Dreamed a Dream" in one take
- Eponine
- Little Corsette (deserves more screentime)

Dislike:
- Sacha and Helena
- Amateurish singing
- Stupid ending for Javert


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 5, 2013)

i watched this, mostly women in the theater, many were crying by the end.  

jackman really made this movie.  and russel crowe was the perfect adversary for him, despite being not the greatest singer by any stretch, crowes great presence made up for it imo.  

hathaway part was well played , fontaine's scenes are all intense and moving, and she played her part just fine.  

aside from jackman and crowe, the lesser known actors in the movie really shined, their singing was much better than amateurish imo , specially eponine  and marius (cossett's future hubby?) as well as the other revolutionaries.  

i'm getting tired of cohen's antics in general, and helena carter is pigeonholing herself really.

seyfried was fine.  i would have preferred someone else in her role, perhaps the girl who played sweeney todds daughter in the johnny depp movie, or just a fresher face.

the sets and scenery were grand and incredible, and the movie score was just as moving as the shows score.  

overall i give it 8.75/10


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2013)

Will see tomorrow.  

And Gnome why can't you pronounce it properly?  It isn't hard.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2013)

I either say "Lay Miz" or "Lay-Mizerah".


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 7, 2013)

i didn't know, but it makes sense that eponine was played so well cause the actress playing her has experience in the show



[YOUTUBE]FQCPf55uoK4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jay. (Jan 8, 2013)

would fuck everyone in this movie including male cast


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 8, 2013)

i've been having this argument recently, so let's see the opinion here:  is hathaway's performance of fontaine more deserving of an award than the actress playing eponine?  

i say NO!!


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jan 9, 2013)

I heard Wolverine would be in here, and wow, he sings pretty well for one who does not work within the Broadway stage. Anne Hathaway surprised me with her voice talents. And to think that Bellatrix would be here, too! The scenes with Helena Bonham Carter were funny. Really, the innkeeper lady just is so funny. I remember the old bookcover of Les Mis, and I have to say, the little girl who plays Cosette (is that how you spell her name?) does a fair imitation of it. Very pretty.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 9, 2013)

hugh jackman has been on broadway, i'm pretty sure he's been in musicals anyway


----------



## Jay. (Jan 10, 2013)

hugh jackman and neil patrick harris always sing on the braodway and shit


----------

